# Gerald Wallace



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Gerlad Wallace is one of my favorite players, with amazing hops. He has great potential and is very young. The one huge thing he may have problems with is his jumper, no doubt! If he gets enough playing time this upcoming year I see him maturing a lot and becoming an allstar in the not so near future. The only person in his way is Peja, and we all know, for now, Peja is a lot better player. What do you other guys think of him and what he'll do next year?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It looks like he is going to get significant minutes this season, so we will find out if his jumper is improved.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

ive seen guys with no arms handle the ball better than gwall
Its ok though hes a great defender and rebounder.. he could be like a ron artest with a little more athleticism


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i think he should be a borderline all star player. he has great athletiscm n D but no handles or shot. but hey you cna improve that


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> ive seen guys with no arms handle the ball better than gwall
> Its ok though hes a great defender and rebounder.. he could be like a ron artest with a little more athleticism


Is that implying Artest has no handle? His handling ability is atleast average, and he's a retty good shooter.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

man, he isn't that bad, and if he is, i know he will improve. Why else would he be here if he doesn't have potential to be an allstar?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Gerald Wallace seems to have a decent J... he really hasn't played enough so you can't really tell

I think he's still a good offensive players though. Have you forgotten how he had time and time again provided offensive spark off the bench last season??


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I think I remember hearing that the Kings were undefeated in all of the games in which G-Wall started last year.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

OH YEAH! Point for Wallace


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Opportunity is knocking for Wallace*



> Wallace, who reported Monday for the start of training camp, knows his opportunity has arrived and said he believes he's ready to show his abilities. Perhaps that confidence comes from practicing daily against possibly the league's best shooter, Stojakovic, and one of the league's best defenders, guard Doug Christie.
> "I've been telling people for two years now that guarding Peja on defense and offensively going against Doug helps me out a lot," said Wallace, who noted that his surgically repaired left shoulder is doing well. "Peja is a pure, big-time shooter who comes off screens and uses the pick-and-roll, and guarding him helps me defensively. I've got to know where he is on the court at all times.
> 
> "Going against Doug, because he's such a great defender, he'll take advantage of any careless mistakes you make."
> ...


Full Story 

The article also says he is going to be Peja's primary backup.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

How'd u get that avator hedo--he do? That is tight.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> How'd u get that avator hedo--he do? That is tight.


I am a supporting member


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

How come there is no avator of Gerald on the ones I can pick?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> How come there is no avator of Gerald on the ones I can pick?


I don't know.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know.


That suxs! They don't have any good ones! Can anybody do anyhting bout it?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> 
> 
> That suxs! They don't have any good ones! Can anybody do anyhting bout it?


The avatars aren't going to be updated so the only way to have one that isn't there is to become a supporting member.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> The avatars aren't going to be updated so the only way to have one that isn't there is to become a supporting member.


Aight! Too bad.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

From Media Day today:

Gerald is a pimp


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Last year at media day


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> From Media Day today:
> 
> Gerald is a pimp


I knew it! lol


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Preseason Q&A With Gerald


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

I am soo excited to see Gerald play a lot more now!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He is having a very good game tonight:

15 points(6/9 shooting) and 12 rebounds

EDIT: He finished with 15 and 15 in 28 minutes.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Did anyone see Gerald's dunk? It is on the Sportscenter Top 10


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

that was one of thie siccest dunks i have ever seen. I got that on tape.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

O YEAAAAAH!


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

It's my new wallpaper!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Gerald got a good ammount of playing time tonight for the first time this year. He started the second half because Doug Christie injured his foot and he put up decent numbers:

30 Minutes
5/12 Shooting
11 Points
8 Rebounds



> Kings coach Rick Adelman used Gerald Wallace to fill in for Christie. The strategy worked as Wallace scored six of his 11 points in a 20-5 surge that turned a 10-point deficit into an 80-75 lead early in the fourth quarter.
> 
> "There's two things that keep Gerald on the floor -- his energy level and going to the boards," Adelman said. "He's just got to find a way to do those things consistently."


----------



## EvilHaider (Nov 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> that was one of thie siccest dunks i have ever seen. I got that on tape.


Agreed. I wish I had that on tape as well.


----------

